# ~*~*~* IS.GD New URL Shortener *~*~*~



## max_demon (Dec 25, 2007)

Guys, I've found a new URL Shortener website which is *is.gd/ .
It Compresses your URLs in only 2 words !!!*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif

*tinyurl.com/ gives us a long URL, So i must recommend you to use is.gd  URL shortener





~*~*~* Happy URL Shortening *~*~*~


----------



## nvidia (Dec 25, 2007)

Cool... Nice find
*is.gd/gt
Link for this thread


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 25, 2007)

nice find mate.........
Just now i used for thinkdigit.com/forum and for this tiny url
*is.gd/gu


----------



## blackpearl (Dec 25, 2007)

Now we can shorten a URL by tinyurl and then again shorten it by is.gd.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Dec 25, 2007)

this is for chit chat section...

*is.gd/gy


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 25, 2007)

If yöü use many url shortener say around 5..will all this keep on redirecting until yöü see the page...weird


----------



## Faun (Dec 25, 2007)

thnx buddy


----------



## gauravakaasid (Dec 25, 2007)

thanx Max for the info...its really cool


----------



## max_demon (Dec 25, 2007)

now we can remember more hard names , (NO!)

Digit should use this in their magazine for links , 

I remembered it was a long url with many symbols and all i have to look at the book , then the keyboard , irritating


----------

